# Go Fish...my first tutorial:)



## oracle1 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Go Fish*


*This is my first tutorial post so bare with me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  *


*Products:

Face: *NC45 Studio Stick, MAC's Dark Blot Powder

*Blush:* MAC's Rule e/s, LA Colors Bronze glow Bronzer

*Brows:* MAC's Mystery e/s & MAC's Studio Touch Up Stick Concealer in NC45 Dreamaker(Highlight)

*Eyes: *Primary Yellow, Chrome Yellow, Rule, Fab & Flashy, Juiced, Orange Tangent, NYX Electric Blue, NYX Orange Chrome Shadow, Electric Eel

*Fish:* Primary Yellow, Chrome Yellow, Rule, Fire Spot, Fab & Flashy, Juiced, Orange Tangent, NYX Orange Chrome Shadow, Imani mixed metals e/s, Clear Sky Blue pig, Gold pig, Orange glitter, Gold Glitter, Bright Sunshine, NK White Liquid Liner, Color Plus l/l in Wooden, Jordana Bashful Blue e/l, NYX Orange l/l, NYX Yellow e/l, White Pigment, Sossi Lashes

*Lips*: NYX orange l/l, NYX Coral l/l, NK Vibrant Orange l/s, Jordana Mandarin Glaze l/g







  I already applied MAC Studio Stick Foundation, MAC Blot Powder in Dark and UDPP. I did my eyebrows with MAC’s Mystery e/s.  Add LA Colors Bronze Glow Bronzer and Rule e/s as blush.   I then drew the outline for each goldfish with NYX Yellow e/l and applied black and crystal rhinestone for the eyes.





  Apply MAC's Chrome Yellow e/s from the inner corner to the middle of the lid.  I also applied Primary Yellow Pigment on top of the Chrome Yellow.  Next apply Juiced and Orange Tangent e/s’s to the middle of the lid.  Blend them into the Yellow shadows.  Then I apply a mix of Fab & Flashy, Fire Spot and Rule e/s’s to the outer corner of the lid.  Blend, Blend, Blend





  Apply NYX Electric Blue to waterline w/ MAC’s Electric Eel on top.  I added orange rhinestones to the inner corner of my eyes. Mix NYX Chrome Shadow in Orange with mixing medium and line top lash line.  Appy Chrome Yellow, Rule and Orange e/s to the bottom lash line.





  Begin to fill in the first goldfish with NYX orange l/l, Orange e/s, Rule e/s, Chrome Yellow and Primary Yellow Pigment.





  Begin adding the lighter e/s colors (Bright Sunshine, Juiced, and White Pigment) to the tips of the fish’s fins




  Repeat on second fish




  Add fish scales w/ NK White liquid liner 




  Create bubbles w/ Jordana Bashful Blue e/l, NYX satin Blue e/l, MAC Clear Sky Blue pigment, and NK White liquid liner.
  Line lips w/ NYX Orange l/l, fill w/ NYX Coral l/l, 
  Apply NK Vibrant Orange l/s, and Jordana Mandarin Glaze l/g on top

Apply rhinestones






  The finished look!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2009)

I love the orange lips!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 13, 2009)

that is great!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that looks great.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 13, 2009)

You are soooooo creative!!


----------



## User67 (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Awesome tutorial!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 13, 2009)

Amazing! Great tutorial!!


----------



## bananarchy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey this is really fun! Good job!


----------



## topdogg (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't even draw a fish on paper and you can do it on your face!!!  You got mad skills!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 14, 2009)

holy sheeeeeeeeeet!





 that's amazing. you have such talent, girl!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow!  Really nice work.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 15, 2009)

That is beautiful!  Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 15, 2009)

i love the artist that isnt afraid to go out the box!!! this is amazing!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 15, 2009)

i cant stop looking at it!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 16, 2009)

i love it sooo cute youre amazing!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 16, 2009)

Adorable! I love this lip color on you.


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Jan 16, 2009)

That's AMAZING!


----------



## KTB (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow very cool!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy moly! This is amazing! I especially love those orange lips! Was this for any sort of special occasion/reason?


----------



## x0besoz (Jan 18, 2009)

i love the creativity behind this! very nice


----------



## sambibabe (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, are you an illustrator or a painter?  Love you how you built up the fish colors - amazing!!


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

absolutely STUNNING! love it


----------



## GlitterGeet (Feb 8, 2009)

EEKKK... this is soooo off the hook! I love it!


----------



## poirot0153 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is one of the most creative and beautiful looks I have seen.  Great work!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Feb 15, 2009)

That's is AWESOMEEEEEE!!!! Now that is what I call artistry...


----------



## couturesista (Feb 15, 2009)

Very Creative and I love the HAT!


----------



## Geraldine (Feb 15, 2009)

charming. You have lots of talent, I hope to see more tut from you.


----------



## Dandy112 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is really artistic and creative! Very nice Job!!!!


----------



## zwanpumkin (Feb 18, 2009)

How dare you ask us to bare with you, this is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty Fishy!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow very artistic and I'd soo wear that


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jun 12, 2009)

This is excelent ! I'm speachless...


----------



## happy*phantom (Jun 12, 2009)

This is freaking hot! Well done!!! But I think it's too hard to transfer the fish on the eye area...:-(


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 19, 2009)

really creative, i love it


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 20, 2009)

Very unique and creative!


----------



## succubus (Jun 22, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 22, 2009)

um wow if i could do this and make it look this good id go out in public like that everyday! haha


----------



## jalspose (Jul 2, 2009)

This looks AHMAZING! you should do more tutorials


----------



## jennnyy (Jul 2, 2009)

Amazingg! o__o


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

awesome!!


----------



## MacNewby (Jul 4, 2009)

This is Beautiful!!!! Love it!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 12, 2009)

the fish are awesome!


----------



## thelimabean (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow this is really beautiful and artistic


----------



## *Star Violet* (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! You're very talented, this is very beautiful...hope you do more looks


----------



## Juxtapose (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG, incredible!  That lip color on you is to die for!!!


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 15, 2009)

*jaw drop* amazing!!!!!


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 20, 2009)

omg this is so cool, great job!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 20, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

very special makeup


----------

